# so I had the interview and I was just wondering...



## Benjamin Franklin (Jun 8, 2011)

I just took the interview too so I'm not the best person to ask.
But have been researching the topic extensively and from my understanding score is more of something for their use. It is totally dependent on the other applicants at the time. I have heard of people with a 59/100 getting in.

The only thing that matters is when they call you or mail you and tell you:

"You are in..." or "Sorry try again next time..."

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I suppose it's highly dependent on the local, but I've read in these threads lately of guys only in the high 90's getting the invitation.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

If you don't get in right away but are serious then go ahead and work non-union. There is no doubt in my mind that my 4000+ hours got me in as fast as I did.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

I actually came on here looking for this exact question. I just got snubbed by the apprenticeship program. I received a score of 79.5 on my interview. The letter says I can re-apply in a year once I have accumulated 1000 hours. 

After my interview they did give me a raise though and I make first year apprentice wages. So that is nice. Just going to re-apply when I can. When I took my interview I had about 2 weeks of experience in the trade and knew that was going to be a huge factor in their decision. I have been doing it for 4 months now and I am learning many things so I don't take it as a total loss. 

I have been saving all my paystubs, but I heard you have to fill out progress reports and record what you did specifically each day in order for the hours to be recorded. I had no idea about this until last week and I have been working for a while now. I really hope that is not truly the case.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

HellzBellz said:


> I have been saving all my paystubs, but I heard you have to fill out progress reports and record what you did specifically each day in order for the hours to be recorded. I had no idea about this until last week and I have been working for a while now. I really hope that is not truly the case.


The JAC in my area has log cards which I fill out every month. They have nothing to do with my actual hours being recorded though. The hours on the pay stub is the thing your apprenticeship goes by. The log cards just show them the king of things you're doing and IMHO, they are there just to see who follows a simple order.

The hours your company has recorded are given the the JAC I believe every so often so don't worry about accuracy on log cards.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*de-snubbed*

They ended up letting me in with that 79.5 after someone dropped out. My class is 16 electrical apprentices.


----------

